
Speedy Android 2.2 hits with tethering, push framework, more - mattyb
http://arstechnica.com/open-source/news/2010/05/speedy-android-22-hits-with-tethering-push-framework-morespeedy-android-22-hits-with-tethering-push-framework-more.ars
======
alain94040
One note: The extra speed is by definition a bogus feature. If the apps were
compiled natively for the processor in the phone, they'd already be running at
full-speed. So therefore I gather that until now, the Android apps were
running at a fraction of what the CPU(+) can do.

If I understand correctly, iPhone apps are compiled natively (from
Objective-C). So they always ran much faster than Android apps, and now they
probably still run faster, but less so. Am I correct?

(+) I used to design CPUs for a living

~~~
mtinkerhess
It's not fair to compare execution speed of Android apps and iPhone apps.
There's always a tradeoff between faster development time in a higher level
language and getting better performance in a lower level language, which has
been debated to death on the nets for years.

The fact is, the same code runs faster on Android 2.2 than it does on 2.1.
That's not bogus, it's an objective measurement.

~~~
wmf
When comparing Java and Objective-C, which one is higher level and which is
lower level? The fact that Java uses bytecode doesn't necessarily increase
productivity.

~~~
mtinkerhess
I'd say the standout feature that puts Java at a higher level than Objective-C
is garbage collection. You could also say that Objective-C is lower level
becuase it's a strict superset of C. Admittedly, it's a murky distinction. Is
there a good argument for why one might consider Obj-C to be the higher level
language?

~~~
othermaciej
Objective-C supports garbage collection (optionally).

~~~
jcnnghm
Not on the iPhone. I'd trade performance for garbage collection. Memory leaks
are very common.

------
noelchurchill
Things were so much more simple before android. iPhone was undisputed champion
of smart phones, the phone choice was simple. Now theres all these options! Do
I really want all these new features? Am I going to miss them if I buy the new
iphone? Etc, etc, etc...

~~~
haily
Oh the price of freedom!

~~~
noelchurchill
Yes exactly! With choice comes decisions and with every decision there is an
opportunity cost. Both phones are great! It makes choosing one over the other
a more difficult decision.

